# Sandwich vs Painted dial (PAM560)



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

About 3 weeks ago I thought I lost my Q-series 560. Since I had insured it (Jewelers Mutual, I highly recommend them), I made a claim when I gave up looking for it. I got an S-series 560 as a replacement in quick order. While it was a bummer to lose the sandwich dial of the Q-series, I ended up liking the painted dial of the S-series a lot and was very happy with the replacement.

Fast forward to this weekend. My Q-series turned up! (it was literally stuck in the only place I didn't think I had looked) So before I return the S-series, I figure I'd do some quick comparisons of the two types of dials on the 560 while I have them both on hand.

Side by side: L = Painted, R = Sandwich









I've always preferred the sandwich dial, but I will say that I was surprised by how much I liked the painted dial in this case. While the painted dial doesn't have the cool looking depth of the sandwich dial, it "pops" more in all viewing angles. I found myself liking how it looks quite a bit.

Lower angle: L = Painted, R = Sandwich









I really don't think the painted dial look any worse compared to the sandwich dial. With the lower angle shot, the sandwich shows off the cool cutout effect, but the subtle "filled-in" effect of the painted dial looked really good to me as well.

Lume: L = Painted, R = Sandwich









It's a bit hard to tell from this picture, but the sandwich dial does have obviously stronger lume in person. The painted dial looks perfectly bright on its own, but when compared side-by-side to the sandwich dial, the sandwich dial is brighter hands down.

Painted dial close-up:









Sandwich dial close-up:









Painted dial outdoors:









Sandwich dial outdoors:









I have the option of keeping either one, and the decision was slightly tougher than I thought it would be. The sandwich dial should have been the no-brainer to keep, and is what I will be keeping. In this particular instance, the brighter lume and future scarcity of the sandwich dial 560 are the main reason for me to keep the original. But the painted dial has really won me over and I think if I end up getting another Panerai, it will for sure be a painted dial version.

Finally, I will put in another plug for Jewelers Mutual. The claim process for the "lost" 560 was fast and painless, and I couldn't be more satisfied with JM's service. Now that the watch turned up, I feel a bit bad and embarrassed about putting in the claim, but hopefully this episode will teach me to keep better track of my watches at all times.

Anyway, I feel like there had been a lot of discussion out there regarding painted vs sandwich dials, but I don't recall seeing many direct comparisons of the dials on the same model, so hopefully this is of interest to some of you out there.


----------



## rgarza8 (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice write up. I prefer sandwich. It was one of the first features that drew me to Panerai. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## e_shayne_b (Apr 19, 2017)

When I finally get my Radiomir, it will be sandwich only. It's unique and part of the Panerai's DNA to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrButterman (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the write up on the watch and JM. I have found that my tastes have changed the longer I spend around here and can understand how the sandwich has its own draw. Currently I only have a sandwich dial but am considering non-sandwich versions as well for #2


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Sandwiched Dial was a must when I was shopping for my Panny. The 112 won me over easily!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Good to hear on JM coming through for you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I have both painted and sandwich dial but personally I prefer the depth of sandwich dial


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

Sangwich for me. More character up close IMO.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a painted dial in general but with Panerai seems like ditching history for the sake of cost cutting. Not that I know all the Panerai prices like an expert, but that's the impression to me.


----------



## LB Carl (Jul 8, 2016)

Really liked this post and the comparisons! When I shopped for my first PAM, the sandwich was a must but if I were to get another PAM, I'd be equally open to painted dial.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I ultimately went with the sandwich dial, a 112, but I can see the appeal of the painted dial. I would keep your original watch as it somehow found its way back to you.

How does your insurance claim work now that you found your old watch? Do you give back the replacement watch? Just trying to wrap my head around the logistics of how watch/jewelry insurance works.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

liwang22 said:


> I ultimately went with the sandwich dial, a 112, but I can see the appeal of the painted dial. I would keep your original watch as it somehow found its way back to you.
> 
> How does your insurance claim work now that you found your old watch? Do you give back the replacement watch? Just trying to wrap my head around the logistics of how watch/jewelry insurance works.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The policy states that the covered item becomes the insurance company's property in the event that it is recovered. They did give me the option of returning either the original watch or the new watch I got under the insurance policy and they do reimburse and insure the shipping of the watch back to them. In this case I kept my original 560.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

GX9901 said:


> The policy states that the covered item becomes the insurance company's property in the event that it is recovered. They did give me the option of returning either the original watch or the new watch I got under the insurance policy and they do reimburse and insure the shipping of the watch back to them. In this case I kept my original 560.


Thanks for the insight. That is interesting that you could keep the newer watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwalker4 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the post - very informative! I agree with your choice, btw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the comparison.


----------



## Valle de Joux (Mar 29, 2010)

I personally prefer the 'sandwich' dial version...


----------



## elchicomalo (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the share OP, for me Id also go with the sandwich as well. Was mulling first at a 564 but i was turned off by its painted dial (twas compared at that time with a 111). But tastes do change, now im hunting for a similar watch but in ti


----------



## Cosmo Kramer (Jul 3, 2017)

I want a new Base Panerai with the Bettarini case in 44 mm. The 560 would be a no brainer, but... It feels wrong not buying a Sandwich dial as your Panerai first watch.


----------



## maysatanong (Oct 10, 2016)

your picture loss , very sad

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DONCORO (Jun 1, 2014)

What about having both quind of dial ;-)
My 560 with sandwich and my 564 with painted|>


----------



## Delkat (Feb 12, 2017)

I think they both have their advantages. I love my sandwich dials on the 183 Rad and the 177 Ti but the painted dial on the 111G really pops with the polished case. I wasn't going to buy it but I fell in love with the painted dial after a couple of days and couldn't let it go. The decorated bridge is fun too.


----------



## breitlingman12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Very nice,I am happy you found it,for me I Would have kept the older sandwich style dial,I cant say I dont like the painted dial but would prefer the sandwich dial over the 2 styles


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (Aug 10, 2014)

Does anyone know if it's possible to replace the Lume in a sandwich dial and if so approximately how much will it cost? Or do many of you prefer to just leave it alone dim or not for the 111 0r 112?


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

The lume is superluminova and it won't deteriorate...I have 111E from 2003ish (albeit painted dial) and the lume is still bright


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

Bumping an older thread. I found this thread while researching the PAM560. I was very disappointed to learn that the sandwich dial was discontinued. I went to go see the PAM560 in person anyways and I was pleasantly surprised. The painted dial isn't simply flat. The numbers are actually indented ever so slightly then filled with lume. It doesn't appear that way in most photos seen on the internet. The painted dial was going to be a deal breaker for me but seeing it in person changed my mind quickly.


----------

